# "Incompatible JPEG" Canon PowerShot 10X



## Cruiser Too (Jun 7, 2010)

TUGGERS.... H-E-L-P !!!

During our vacation I took a whole bunch of pictures.... 
as I reviewed them on my camera, I once saw "Incompatible JPEG".  
I turned the camera OFF and back ON again.  
Everything was back to "normal" (or so I thought).

Upon returning home, I inserted the SD flashcard into my PC to load the pictures onto my hard-drive. 

There were three folders on the flashcard.  
The first contained pictures from a vacation in 2007  !!!
This was a surprise to me as I didn't expect them on the card.
The other two folders contains "garbage" (empty folders and unreadable files)

I can *NOT* see the pictures from our latest vacation !!!!!  
So I removed the flashcard from my PC and inserted it back into my camera... 
*Voila...* I can see the pictures, all of them !!!!  

As I reviewed the last picture... 
up pops this "Incompatible JPEG" message again  

Another strange thing:
I can't view the images of our 2007 vacation,
that I am able to view on my PC  

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !!!

Doug


----------



## cp73 (Jun 7, 2010)

That is a strange one. Are you sure you were viewing the images on your card when you put the SD card in your computer? You might want to copy all the folders on the SD card over to your PC, but I wouldn't delete anything on the SD card yet. How experienced are you with computers and your digital camera? Do you feel comfortable fooling around with this. If not find someone who is. I also would do a google search with your issues. I did a quick one and found many references to incompatible jpegs with Canon Powershots. One might have your solution.

Good luck...just dont delete anything from the SD card until you have this resolved.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Chris !

RE: "_Are you sure you were viewing the images on your card when you put the SD card in your computer?_"

Pretty darn sure... the only other possibility is the pictures are on the camera's hard-disk... 
which I don't believe is highly probable.  
Don't even  think my camera has a hard-disk. 

RE: "_You might want to copy all the folders on the SD card over to your PC, but I wouldn't delete anything on the SD card yet._"

It's worth a try... but, I won't hold my breath.

RE: "_How experienced are you with computers and your digital camera? _"

Pretty experienced with both.  Been uploading from flashcards to PC for several years without any problem.

RE: "_I also would do a google search with your issues. I did a quick one and found many references to incompatible jpegs with Canon Powershots. One might have your solution._"

Did that.. none of the "issues/solutions" matched my scenario.  
Most complained seeing "Incompatible JPEG" AFTER copying the images from the flashcards onto the PCs. 

RE: "_Good luck...just don't delete anything from the SD card until you have this resolved._"

Fer Sure !!!

My wife just reminded me I had a "similar" (not identical) problem awhile back.

I resolved that issue by taking my flashcard to Costco and  had them burn the images onto a CD.  
As I recalled, I used a high-density flashcard back then (Something like 4Gigs).  
But... now I using a pretty standard 512 MB 60X SD Flashcard.

Go Figure !!!!


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 7, 2010)

I am the last person who should be giving advice about computers, but are you using a USB cable to connect the camera to the computer and pulling the pictures that way, or taking the memory card out and putting it into a card reader in the computer?  If the latter, I would try the former with a program like Picassa.


----------



## Kal (Jun 7, 2010)

The incompatible jpg notice is most often related to high density images. A HD memory card will not work on a normal digital camera. There also may be a compatibility problem between the card reader on your computer and the memory card.

What model Canon do you have? What model memory card?

It sounds like you've got normal and HD images on the memory card. Each folder is specific to the image quality.

You should be able to insert your memory card into the card reader, then with Windows Explorer, select the card reader drive, then COPY all the image folders to your PC.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 7, 2010)

Similarly, plug the camera in via USB and you should be able to browse to the camera as a separate drive - copy/paste to the computer.

Then go get a new card 

What are the file extensions by the way?  Does your camera shot in RAW - which can display on the camera but won't on your computer if you don't have the proper codec installed.





Kal said:


> You should be able to insert your memory card into the card reader, then with Windows Explorer, select the card reader drive, then COPY all the image folders to your PC.


----------



## Kal (Jun 7, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> ...
> Then go get a new card ...


 
My feeling is the card is fine.  Once the images are safe on the computer and fully readable, the card can be reformatted and it's good to go.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 7, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> Does your camera shot in RAW - which can display on the camera but won't on your computer if you don't have the proper codec installed.


I'm guessing this could very well be the issue.  My Canon can be put into "raw" mode, and then the pictures can only be viewd in the camera ov via software that came w/ the camera.

As for the old pictures on the card, did you use that card in another camera?  That would explain why those pictures were in a separate folder.  Or it could be that it put the "raw" pictures in a separate directory on the card.

My advice would be to unload the camera by hooking it up via the cable, and then use the Canon software to download to your computer.  I don't think there is any reason to believe that the card is "bad" and needs to be replaced.

Kurt


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 7, 2010)

Somewhere among all the excellent and numerous suggestions lies the solution.  
I feel it in my bones !!!  

To answer some of your questions:

My camera is:
Canon Powershot SX110IS, 9.0 Mega-pixels, 10X Optical Zoom lens.

*Yes... *I used the same SD flashcard, in another camera, back in 2007.
Which probably explains why there are images from our 2007 vacation (JPEG format) on the flashcard.

*No...* my camera is not RAW-format capable.

*No... *I did not use the cable to connect the camera to my PC. 
I simply inserted the SD-Flashcard directly into the PC's slot.  
This will be my next attempt.  
Hopefully, it'll solve *Da'Mystery* !!!!

Will post the results... as I bungle along this bumpy road.

Thanks Tuggers !!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 8, 2010)

Well... I'm embarrassed to say that I misplaced the box the camera came in  

Anyway, I checked Canon's web page to see "what's in the box" for my camera.

Guess I'll have to purchase one or both of the following items:


USB Interface Cable IFC-400PCU 


AV Cable AVC-DC400

Not sure if I also need the "Digital Camera Solution CD-ROM".

Okay... folks I need advice again


----------



## thheath (Jun 8, 2010)

If you decide to purchase them I'd check on Ebay.  I believe both cables are generic for cannon and others.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 8, 2010)

*History and possible solution !!!*

From the many helpful responses I received, 
I'm able to re-create the (ignorant) events that led me astray.

Back in 2007, I had a different camera that also uses SD Flashcards.
I purchased several flashcards and formatted them, using that camera.

*Fast forward to June 2010:*
Without reformatting the flashcard in my NEW camera, 
I used the same flashcard and took a bunch of photos.    
*Dumb !!!!*
I'm able to view the pictures IN the camera
but not on my PC via the flashcard reader.

Can't locate the box the new camera came in but found out
I need: "USB Interface Cable IFC-400PCU" to connect my camera to my PC.

Found the above cable on eBay (cheap) and just purchased it.

Now... the question is:

Will I be able to upload images from camera to PC ?

Stand By and I'll post the results.
Will take awhile since I just bought the cable on eBay.

Comments anyone ???


----------



## Kal (Jun 8, 2010)

Until you get the new cable, insert the flash card into your PC then copy the image folders to the PC.  Then determine which images can and cannot be viewed.

What software are you using to view the images on the PC?  The CD that came with the camera includes Canon's Zoom Browser software.  That would be very helpful to read all the images.  If you can't find the CD, go to Canon's website (https://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=OnlineRegIndex1Act&source=04) and register your camera.

Once registered, download the Zoom Browser software and updates.  Then install the software and updates on your PC.  Now see if you can read the images transferred to your PC using the Zoom Browser.

IMHO, the only reason you can't read the current images is the image software.  It is unlikely that HD images can be saved on a non-HD flashcard.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 8, 2010)

Since you know they are jpeg and not RAW - to see the images you don't need Canon's software - you can browse to the folders with Explorer.

I often do this with my Olympus - I shoot in RAW and low res jpeg - I can view them all on camera but I prefer to copy across all the jpegs to my laptop so that I can view them on a larger screen.  My laptop doesn't have the Olympus software on it however I can cull the pics as I go rather than having to deal with 500-1000 upon return home.

I plug the camera into the laptop via USB, browse to the folder, sort by file type copy/paste to a folder on the laptop - view with Microsoft Media Player or Microsoft Photo.  Any media viewer will display jpegs.

You will likely want the Canon software to manipulate the images and  make life easier going forward.


----------



## Kal (Jun 8, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> Since you know they are jpeg and not RAW - to see the images you don't need Canon's software - you can browse to the folders with Explorer...


 
What we're trying to do is a process of elimination. Granted, there are lots of options to view images and so far there is limited success. Using the Zoom Browser will address any question of proprietary Canon imagery.

Browsing images with windows explorer just links the image to the image viewer software selected for the machine. Explorer is not the image viewer. So in the OP's situation, it is not clear what image software is being used.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 11, 2010)

*At long last:   SUCCESS !!!!*

A sincere THANK YOU to all responders !!!  

After sometimes frustrating efforts, 
I FINALLY succeeded in downloading pictures from my camera onto my PC.

_Moi _was the culprit !  
I did NOT reformat my flashcard with my new camera.  
Instead, I continued snapping pictures onto a flashcard formatted in my old camera.

*Solution:*
As advised by fellow Tugg'ers,
I installed Canon's software and used their interface cable (Camera to PC connection) to download images.  :whoopie: 

In the interim, I TRIED what Kal suggested:
"_Until you get the new cable, insert the flash card into your PC then copy the image folders to the PC. Then determine which images can and cannot be viewed._" 

I was NOT able to copy the entire contents of the flashcard using Windows-Explorer !
I was able to copy those pictures taken back in 2007.
These 2007 pictures were taken using my old camera.

However, the remaining folders and files could not be copied.
I tried everything.. "high-light and drag",  high-light and "move selected files..".
I received the same message of:
"Cannot read from the source file or disk"

When I tried to use Canon's ZoomBrowser:
"_No images to download to the memory card_" ???? *WHAT ??? !!!!*

All's Well that Ends Well !!!

Thank You Again.... EVERYONE !!!

PS:
Now that I have the images on my PC.
I reformatted the flashcard using my NEW camera   

Doug

.


----------



## pattrick123 (Sep 16, 2014)

*incompatible jpeg image*

hii,, if you are not able to access your favorite photos because of incompatible jpeg image format then it can be solved. There is way to fix the corruption issue of the images and make them view able again. you can get all the necessary details right here. Follow given instructions and restore your precious moments.
http://www.getphotoback.com/incompatible-jpeg-get-corrupted-deleted-lost-photo-recovered


----------



## RonB (Sep 16, 2014)

I would suggest you go to Canon and download the latest software for your camera. Your BIG clue is "different camera". Make sure you are using the software that came with that camera, or the latest version of that software. I'm talking about the program you have installed on your pc ~ Ron


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 16, 2014)

You are both responding to a 4 year old thread.


----------

